# driving to malaga



## wan50 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi all,going to malaga in augst any tips on toll roads how to get there cheap if pos,thanks for your help & time ,wan50


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

well all I'd say is that it is a very very long way to Malaga

the quickest route would be straight down through France past Barcelona and down around to Malaga - as I'm sure your SatNav will tell you

but "cheap"???? 

the tolls will add up to a lot and the diesel will add up to a lot too

if you want to avoid the toll roads, it will take a lot longer, and you may use a lot more diesel too

it therefore rather depends upon what kind of trip you're looking for - if you want 2 weeks rambling down to Malaga, then you can avoid the toll roads easily - so if you 6 weeks, then you could have 2 weeks travelling there, 2 weeks in Malaga, and then 2 weeks travelling back. That would work quite well.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

oh and by the way, it's in Spain not Germany


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep I aggree with heather.... August is also very hot at that time of year..... my punt would be if you are going in august its the school holidays it will be very hetic there as well..... the tolls would be the quickest route yes it costs but not as much as the fuel around £700.00 return and allow around £140.00 in tolls yes you can save a lot of the tolls if you have the time but could cost you extra in fuel.... its just a ballence as any thing is....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

note - moved to Spain touring :roll:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> ....the tolls would be the quickest route yes it costs but not as much as the fuel around £700.00 return and allow around £140.00 in tolls yes you can save a lot of the tolls if you have the time but could cost you extra in fuel.... its just a ballence as any thing is....


Hi Clive - quick question - is the estimate of tolls - £140 - each way, or return?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> - is the estimate of tolls - £140 - each way, or return?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Check the ViaMichelin web site, it used to give the tolls and fuel costs for any route you put in. Very handy for planning.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tolls*



mikebeaches said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> > ....the tolls would be the quickest route yes it costs but not as much as the fuel around £700.00 return and allow around £140.00 in tolls yes you can save a lot of the tolls if you have the time but could cost you extra in fuel.... its just a ballence as any thing is....
> ...


If you are going via the Paris, and toll roads via the med. It will be £140 each way.

You can cut this by driving via Bordeaux and then dwon through Spain.

We have just driven down to Benidorm through France and over the Pyrenees. Our Total Toll costs were €30. It took some time, but we stayed in some nice towns with Aires and one of our Favorite all-year ACSI Sites.

One Auto Toll was charging Class III. So we pressed the buzzer and said

"bonjour, nous avons un camping-car class deux s'il vous plaît"

And the Jolly Frenchman duly reduced it down. I think the Bonjour bit helps.

TM


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, We drive down to Malaga most years but are never in a hurry and never in August. 
The route we use is down through France to the Spanish border at Irun. The only toll road we use in France is the one that goes round Bierritz to the spanish border. We then stay on the toll road for a few miles 'till we pick up the free motorway over to Pamplona. We then stay on the toll free roads and head for Madrid, again keeping to the free motorways to get to the south side. I think then it is the A4, then off to Granada and Malaga. 
Sorry I don't have all the road numbers as our maps are in the van, if you wish I will get them for you. 
You must be aware that Malaga in August is VERY busy and VERY hot. 

Hope all goes well. 

Keith (sooty)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I try to avoid toll roads and allow TomTom to help out.
After doing this journey many times, we now go via Bordeaux, which is not much further and involves a lot less toll roads. Spanish tolls are considerably cheaper than French, unless you have a tag axle or twin rear wheels, they consider you to be a car.
We go via Rouen, Burgos and Madrid, the latter being one of the easiest cities to cross with a sat-nav; never usually stopping or slowing down.
The coast road going via Toulouse and Barcelona gets very busy in the summer, the French bit is beautiful but expensive.
It's all an adventure to be enjoyed.
Alan


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We travel there every year on our way down to Morocco.

Toll free we go Rouen, Burgos and round Madrid.

Lots of aires to stop en route and a great campsite just south of Madrid.

It will be hot and crowded the time you are planning so make sure you have working a/c.


----------

